# dining table with company boards



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm looking for advice or plans for making a dining table with company boards. I can't quite get my head around how they work (slides that disappear into the apron and under the table, and the extensions/table leaves have short battens too, it seems). I looked through finewoodworking magazine index and also popularwoodworking and couldn't come up with anything.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeremy, is this what you are seeking? If so, it was in FWW #7 IIRC by Tage Frid. If it is what you want to do, I will be happy to try to answer any questions you may have. HTH


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

That sure looks interesting - quite a it more complicated than what I had in mind (simply extensions that get added onto the ends of the table). But intriguing. When I get a minute I'll take a look at the article you mention and I may get back to you with questions.
THanks.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I used equalizer extension slides. You pull one side, and both sides open equally. I used folding aprons on the leaves, so they would fit inside the table for storage. 









Here is the project page with more information.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56957

Good luck.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks pintodeluxe. This looks interesting too, but also a bit more complicated than I had in mind. Beautiful table, though…


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

I have built numerous of them , I use a simple tongue set up on the company boards, and a notch in the end aprons, works well. I don't have any plans per say but would imagine I could walk you throught it. Here is just a few of the tables I have made and unfortunately a company board one is not in there.. but they are not difficult . http://www.cn-woodworking.com/dining-furniture/tables/

The biggest issue is you cant get much past 16" on the company board unless you add a center leg .Built one that was 12' as the primary tabl;e and 2 , 4 ft company boards with a slide on center leg. It looked like a bowling alley .. but was fun to do.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The extensions on this old table are mounted on sliding boards about 1.5" deep
and tapered as I hope you can see. The aprons are notched and guide
blocks attached to the underside of the center of the table keep them 
running straight. They are stopped by a protruding dowel which bangs
up against the back of the apron. There is a gap about 1/4" wide if you
pull them out all the way, so you pull them out and the upper part
falls down with a bang, then you push the extensions in.


----------

